# my moms health



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i dont know if this is in the right location or not..and because of that.by all means move it to it's proper location if its not..

my mom had been having dizzy spells,head aches,to her blood pressure being to high,or to low.and chest pain since the last part of last year.but on a small scale..they started getting worse with each week/month..one doctor was saying,its her lungs.another was saying its her heart..it was ind of,like they was playing hot potato with her and her health,by tossing her back n forth.for i guess 3 or 4 months...one of her doctors finally set it where she has a oxygen concentration machine at home..one doctor set it up for her to have a cath,or what ever done,the other day.to see if it was/is anything to do with her heart. thats when we all learned that it's 2 artery's. one was at 75% blockage,and the other was at 95% blockage..that took place day before yesterday.so they decided to do open heart surgery.in which that'd take place in Houston tx..and keep her in the hospital just to keep a eye on her n all,untill she got transported to houston. that night,she went down hill.it looks like she was having,or did have a heart attack..i get a phone call from them around 4:50 yesterday morning,telling me to whats going on with her.so i got dressed and went to the hospital.just to find out things might be worse then they were letting on..and yes it was.it's between 6am and 7am by this time.they did what they could.but yet she still wasn't responsive from recovering from they used to put her under..they finally got her transported to houston and did the double open heart surgery..she made it through the surgery all right. and was still recovering,by i guess 8pm yesterday.so i came home.she's regained conciseness. and she's responding to what people are saying,in the different ways she can right now..she has tube(s) going down her throat and into her lungs,for drainage or what ever..and a oxygen mask over her mouth,to help out..she's still having some issues with her blood pressure. but to bad.they'll send her up to a room once thats been dealt with..so i now have 2 worries.1st,is my mom recovering from that.the other,is.will that send our medical expense's sky rocketing,big time? to put it bluntly.this sucks...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

If its any help....I been going thru similar experience with my mom.

We (wife and I and family) have determined that she is at an age and place in life that the healthcare sytems don't really give a rats patoot about her .

Just grab as much money as they can before her life ends. Thats going on everywhere, it seems. Im hearing and seeing bthis from a lot of folks in my area. 
We just want her as comfortable as possible.

How old is your mom?
Mine is 90.

Sad ,



Jim


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You and your mom are in my prayers.

I can only imagine what the medical costs would be. Maybe its time to start looking in to another health insurance policy. 

When it was decided (after 3 years) that my mom needed a bunch of procedures for her heart my dad started looking into a new policy to cover the majority of the expenses. She is the only one on the policy right now but it has pretty much paid for its self. Her first procedure was over $60K and my folks paid less than $12K and that was at one of the top 10 rated hospitals in the country for this procedure.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

moms 84..pluss she has other health issues to boot..


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers goin up.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Wish her the best.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pray for her and love her.

Kneemail inbound.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Prayers for both your moms.
My mom is 84, had 4 bypass surgery in 06. She's doing so much better after being with us a month. She's off of her high blood pressure meds (she doesn't have high blood pressure, and it made her pass out). Off of her gabapentin, the stuff my sister was doping her with for 5 months, and as of last week, off of her seizure meds. I took her off that slowly, and I believe her petit mal seizures prior were because her blood pressure had dropped so low. Gabapentin is one of the top 10 drugs prescribed to seniors. It knocks them out and makes them hallucinate. My sister had her diagnosed with dementia, and was going for guardianship, and then was going to take all of her money and keep her locked up in a home. 
Anyway, she is now back to her loud, mouthy self. She's stopped using the walker and cane and we go places every day. I take her to work with me, and she has lunch with the kids. She had a dr appt here already, and has normals on all her blood work, sugar levels, etc. We had her legs ultrasound yesterday, and she is still on blood thinner for two blood clots. They were spotted 5 months ago, and are still there. She is now real coherent, and doing well. Looking forward to our Kansas trip at the end of the month so she can visit with her brother (age 93) and sister (age 91). She is starting to sleep normally, is eating three good meals a day, and I've added vitamins to her pill regime. She's only now on the blood thinner, a cholesterol pill (but the dr may take her off that soon), thyroid pill, and an acid reflux tablet. Not too bad.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Prayers for your mom and family sent.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thoughts, blessing and prayers.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks for all the good wishes.. vitamins might be a good idea for my om.but i'll wait n see on that..


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

im doing some copy n paste here,from another site.

Well.the devilbiss 5 liter oxygen concentrate ain't doing its job.or what ever.mom's oxygen level dropped to 81%.and she passed out.we're in the ER now.i spent 45 seconds,or longer to bring her around.then i called 911.n got a ambulance there..

A lil up date.she diffently have a issue with her heart .but their making sure of what the issue.is.i forget what it's called.but their running in through a vein.starting at her wrist up to her heart.to see if there's any blockages or not.on account the could be the issue.if not the primary issue.so I'm thinking that it still could go either way.when it comes to her getting a pace maker or not.
The issue is'2 artery's one is 75% blocked.the other is 95% blocked.she will be transported to a houston hospital in the morning.for open heart surgery there.

I got a phone call around 4:50 this morning.it looks like she may of taken a turn for the worst.I'm at the hospital waiting to find out. Exactly in what way

It looks like my mom had a heart attack,when i got that phone call.and that we're all furtant that she was already in the hospital.on acount. it like,that she wouldn't of survived it.if she was at home.now we're at the hospital in Houston.and she's in the operation room..it'll be a while before we know more.

She's in baylor chi st luke medical center.it appears the doc's here are good..

Well.i got to see her.she's doing all the good.and diffently looks better.and more color to her.my main concern.was the surgery.on account i figured she had less then 50% chance.but she's pulled through.

She's now in a regular/normal icu unit/room.the pneumonia is under control.except for breathing without assistance.so is everything else. .those hospital chairs,that's suppose to lay out into a bed of sorts.that they aint.and diffently not comfortable.i would of been better off using my cot n all.
well.three things here..first is..i forget what its called.but they did a surgery where she has the hole in her throat so she can breath on her own.and her kidneys are failing.or has failed. in which she's not expected to live much longer..

the second thing is.my 3 brothers sister and me dont get along to well."to many control freaks"..

third is.i'll be looking for some place else to live,by the time this is over with,seeing how im living in a rent house.besides,id rather be living else where..


1st of all thanks for concerns n all..
2nd..i got word about half way here,that her kidney is better.so they dont have do anything about it,and all.at leadt for now.

I still cant help but wonder if she'll make it through this or not...

they've done a tracheotomy on her.so she can breath on her own. pluss her kidneys almost shut down.but they leveled out,and got better..my sister took pen and paper,in which she wrote out the alphabet. this allows our mom to communicate with us,by pointing to each letter,of each word..

i found out yesterday eve.that things went south for her,after i left the hospital the other day.the device in her throat,or what ever,that helps her breath.ended up with a blood clot.they had to do CPR and all on her.but yet.she pulled through alright..


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Best wishes! Sounds like she's in the right hospital....they ain't missing anything, and she's still alive after all that....so she's in pretty good hands. Hope she does OK. :2thumb:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

jimLE ,"the second thing is.my 3 brothers sister and me dont get along to well."to many control freaks"..
Be strong, is not the proper time for bickering ,I lost my mom a few years ago, is not easy she was very sick too ,I found comfort in a good friend ,maybe you too can talk to someone else , primarily think of the good times ,it will make you feel better.
I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i've started a go fund me account.in which,it'll be used to pay the medical expense's that we already have..pluss,with the way things look right now.we're gonna have more of them,then what we can pay.and because of this.any help that i receive. will be greatly appreciated very much..

www.gofundme.com/im-helping-mom


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm jealous of both of you. My mom died when I was 10 years old (she was 42) so I don't remember much about her. 

Hug them and love them, since life is short. I'll be sending prayers to you all, who are now taking care of your parents.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

my mom had been transferred to a diff hospital for recovery.the staff there,turned out to be a sorry lot.that aint capable of attending to patents like their suppose to.(by choice.).in which that issue was/is taking place with at least 4 other patents,when i was there 2 days ago..the hospital in which she's been in i dunno how many ties.is at least staffed with the necessary staff,that are at least 10 times better..so we had her transferred to a better recovery hospital..


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Prayers for your mama, JimLE.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

mom is doing better.and recovering good..i found out,this last saturday,that i can take my 2 dogs with me for a visit..so i'll be doing that today..mom and the dogs will love that so much..


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

That'll lift your mom's spirits, I'm sure! My mom never bothered with animals as pets. She has surprised me dealing with our two old cats. They have become her buddies when I'm at work. When I get home from work, I get updates on what the two were doing. Often times I find them asleep on her lap or next to her on the couch. It's amazing because she has always been a cat hater. But the dogs she doesn't have much patience for. They are an unruly trio, though, kinda like Bumpass's dogs on The Christmas Story.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Mom and dogs are happy


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

AWWH.
Just really loving that photo. Hoping your mom is improving!
My mom is adjusting to our schedules and figuring out what she wants to do. I am suggesting a crafty hobby or something while I am working. She does like watching the baby turkeys that are in a big cage on our porch. She'll sit and rock while she watches them.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

My mom loves variety puzzle books.adult coloring books.no not that kind. Lol..she also enjoys mystery novels,like agetha cristi books.so i need to make sure she has plenty of them.i do need to get the humming bird feders filled and put out,outside the breakfast room window.and maybe one outside a living room window.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My grandma use to read mystery books too. She loved the Cat Who books. Not that she was a cat person but the books are a fun read.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cat+who+books&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

jimLE, I'm so sorry that your mom, your family, and you are going through this. But your mom sure sounds like a fighter! And you're sure doing everything you can to support her.

Y'all will be in our family prayers starting tonight. Do keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well.one or two health issues finally took her.because of that.she passed away yesterday morning..

for those that still have parent(s),brother(s),sister(s),family,relatives,to who ever..let them know that you care,before it's to late..some times,even the smallest of words and/or actions say more then what one knows.to me,that even includes doing a little some thing for someone..even if it seems trivial,it adds up to alot at times...


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

jimLE said:


> well.one or two health issues finally took her.because of that.she passed away yesterday morning..
> 
> for those that still have parent(s),brother(s),sister(s),family,relatives,to who ever..let them know that you care,before it's to late..some times,even the smallest of words and/or actions say more then what one knows.to me,that even includes doing a little some thing for someone..even if it seems trivial,it adds up to alot at times...


Very sorry to hear that. I wish you and yours the best during this hard time. I hope you can find some comfort out of all this.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Gosh, I hate to hear that..

We will pray for you and your family today.




Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jimLE said:


> well.one or two health issues finally took her.because of that.she passed away yesterday morning..
> 
> for those that still have parent(s),brother(s),sister(s),family,relatives,to who ever..let them know that you care,before it's to late..some times,even the smallest of words and/or actions say more then what one knows.to me,that even includes doing a little some thing for someone..even if it seems trivial,it adds up to alot at times...


I am sorry for your loss.

Yes, we lose people long before we are ready. And many people have no idea about being there for their parents and other loved ones.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss jimLE. I hope you can find comfort in your fond memories and joy in the time you had together. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> well.one or two health issues finally took her.because of that.she passed away yesterday morning..
> 
> for those that still have parent(s),brother(s),sister(s),family,relatives,to who ever..let them know that you care,before it's to late..some times,even the smallest of words and/or actions say more then what one knows.to me,that even includes doing a little some thing for someone..even if it seems trivial,it adds up to alot at times...


You are in my prayers.

Your mother is at rest and peace with our Lord in Heaven.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

You have spoken some wise words my friend. . . show your loved one every day just how much you do care.

Your momma was a sweetheart of a lady and she knew your heart. I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers Jim. Sorry to hear this news


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss and send hugs to you all at this difficult time and you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I send my condolences Jim, we lost our Mom in January, it takes some adjustment, your word on family are a truth that everybody should look at.


----------

